# Need help!! Audi 5000 oil light flashing.



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2011)

1988 Audi 5000 2.2L turbo. 

Vehicle seems to be running normal but when I rev past 3000rpm or so the oil light beeps 3 times and flashes but once idle drops the light goes off. Seems to be coming on more and more regularily but the engine shows no signs of low oil pressure and oil level is sufficient. Whats my best plan of action? Help appreciated.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*gauge*

You should throw a gauge on that thing and see what you really have. I cheap gauge is cheap cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sunp...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

http://www.harborfreight.com/mechanical-oil-pressure-gauge-0100-psi-with-mounting-bracket-67016.html


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

when you floor it the oil heats up and thins out for that moment it is not good enough, there is wearin the main bearings and connecting rod bearings, do them all asap.


----------

